# Great Craigslist find, better options at retail price



## chrisstef

Hey for a $100 i dont think you can beat it. Like you said it will have its limitations but as long as you can work around that you're good to go.


----------



## Tennessee

If that is the only planer you own, every time you put a piece of wood through it you get your $100 back!


----------



## lumberjoe

It's the first and only planer I own. In the near future I will end up with the DeWalt 735x. Or out of spite this thing knows I won't get rid of a perfectly good tool for no reason and decide to run forever. Either way I would be happy. I wasn't planning on getting a planer yet as I still have more important (to me) and pricey tools to buy, but my wife decided she loves mission style furniture now, and I need to turn a bunch of 3/4" stock into 5/8" stock.


----------



## firehouse

joe i have the same planer for last 4 years you will love it.------ FIREHOUSE


----------



## AJswoodshop

was the guy in greenwood indiana?

AJ


----------



## lumberjoe

That would be a loooooooong ride. I'm in Massachusetts


----------



## AJswoodshop

Oh sorry there was guy that was selling a rigid planner for 150$ in my area. I was thinking about buying it.

AJ


----------



## mountainaxe

I've had this planner for a while and it's a solid performer. Nothing fancy, but is easy to use and maintain giving decent results. Highly recommended if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## Zinderin

I have not had the opportunity to use it enough to offer a rating on this, but I was able to pick it up at my local sears a couple of weeks ago (Aug 2012) for $149 close out.

I don't understand that, because they still offer it on their website for $249. I can tell you, first impressions are awesome … I'lll leave it at that.


----------



## hoosier0311

I had the same model planer. I bought it new in 2006 I think, replaced the motor in 2009, and the replacment motor just died a month ago. I went through the checks on the other mechanics thinking something may be binding up and overloading. Found nothing amiss. I just picked a Grizzly 15 inch model from a fellow LJer. I am thinking about making a 12"ointer out of the rest of my old craftsman planer.

I will add that when the motor was good it performed very well, nice smooth cuts and minimal snipe.


----------



## NormG

Glad to hear it worked out for you and was well worth the outlay


----------

